# Team Sicily



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Its that time of year again where I ask is anyone in Sicily!!

Would really like to get some sort of Expat group going down here if anyone is interested!

Also to any northern friends if you find yourselves down this neck of the woods let me know!

Kenzo


----------

